# 3D Herz



## INXS (13. Januar 2002)

Hi alle zusammen, 

hab da mal ne Frage:
wie kriege ich ein Herz in PS so hin, dass es aussieht als wäre es
plastisch also 3D-mäßig?
Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen!!
Vielen Dank auch.
INXS


----------



## MsvP (29. Januar 2002)

Kannst ja, wenn das nciht allzu komplex sein soll, einfach nen ebeneneffekt drauf legen! 

Einfach doppelklick auf die Ebene im EbenenAuswahlmenü, und unter Ebenenstil Abgeflachte Kanten und Reliefs einstellen! Damit bekommt das herz nen shcönen 3 d effekt! (wichtig herz muss alleine auf ner eigenen ebene sein! Ohne andere farbe drum herum!)


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Januar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz INXS,

also ich habe so auf die schnelle mal das hier
gefuscht - soll es denn sowas in der art sein ?
oder doch lieber ein richtiges Herz mit Adern
usw. ???


----------



## Parax (31. Januar 2002)

AUTSCH!

Wurdest du in letzter Zeit von einer grossen Liebe enttäuscht oder warum ist da ein Pflock durch's Herz, da werd ich narrisch! 


Aber sieht nett aus, nur das Weiss find ich zu hell


----------



## LuPuZ (4. Februar 2002)

man, aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich keine einziges angehängtes Bild bei Tutorials.de sehen, aber von der beschreibung könnte das tutorial hier passen 

Herz tut

ich hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## silence (4. Februar 2002)

Ich finde das Herz aus deinem tut nur ein bisschen eckig!
Das hat irgendwie nichts...warmes! Sowas sollte ein Herz
doch irgendwie ausstrahlen!?


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

habe noch etwas ausprobiert - wie findet ihr dieses ?


----------



## TheVirus (5. Februar 2002)

Sieht ziemlich eckig aus. Womit hast du die form gemacht?

Ich würde vorschlagen eine Hälfte mit dem Pen-Tool zu zeichnen, dies dann auszufüllen und spielgen. Ist es zu eckig überträgst du die Form in den einen Alpha Channel, machst da dick Gaussisan Blur drauf und spielst mit der Ton Wert Korrektur rum bis es wieder scharf (und vor allem Rund ist).

Dann kannst du mit der Airbrush bevealen oder so wie in fast jedem Tut (Alpha Channel, gaussian Blur, Beleuchtungs Effect mit Alpha Channel).

Hab mal zwei versionen gemacht. Ein mit Air Brush und eine mit traditionellem Bevealing.


----------



## TheVirus (5. Februar 2002)

*und nochmal..*

...mit Airbrush bevealing


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

hey vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Channel...
habe damit auch mal etwas gebastelt - sagt mal
wisst ihr vielleicht wie man dem Herz ein Paar
Engelsflügel anzeichnen könnte ??? wäre doch ein
genialer Effekt - oder ? vielleicht auch zwei Ringe
oder sowas... 

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee ?

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## TheVirus (5. Februar 2002)

So richtig prall ist die form nicht oder? ;-)


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

Hier nochmal die form die ich gemacht hab. Das Highlighting und die Flügel kannst du ja selbst einbauen.

Versuch die Flügel mit dem Polygon lasso zu malen.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## AciDemon (6. Februar 2002)

virus:...häts auch etwa so gemacht...

das mit den engelsflügel hab ich mal von hand (mit bleistift und farbstiften) gemacht, aber noch nie mit ps...aber die idee ist echt cool...die müsste man dann aber wahrscheinlich auch von hand (mit pinsel-werkzeug) machen, oder halt mit dem lasso (bzw. mein fav. polygon) und dann nachbearbeiten...

falls du es machst, hängs rein...würd gern das ergebnis sehen.


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

et voila:

So in etwa?!


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Februar 2002)

@ the virus - ich find dein herz mit den flügeln
schon gierich - aber schöner wäre es noch, wenn
man die Flügel selber zeichnen würde ...

kannst du mir vielleicht einmal das Bild aus 
dem du die Flügel hast zu mailen ???

Vielen Dank im Voraus - und bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

Ähem! Du lässt dich auch nicht täuschen! ;-)

Hab's hieraus:


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Februar 2002)

Chellaz The Virus,

*hehe* Danke für das Bild - ich liebe deine 
oben beschriebene technik eine gute form zu
erstellen - ich glaube ich benutze jetzt für
alles die channels *g*

soo - werde auch mal flügeltechnisches
probieren ... vielen Dank noch einmal ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

so nun habe ich mal was mit flügeln und ringen
gezaubert ... ich hoffe es sieht nicht ganz so
beschxxxx aus ;o)

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## AciDemon (8. Februar 2002)

liegt das an mir, dass ich kein bild sehe? (bei mythos' letztem eintrag)

so long...


----------



## AciDemon (8. Februar 2002)

oops...sorry...jetzt seh ich es...kann es sein das man nichts sieht wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist?

auf jedenfall sehen die flügel etwas seltsam aus...i.m.o....aber den ansatz find ich gut!


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz AciDemon,

tjoa - das Problem mit meinen Flügeln ist, dass
ich leider noch keinen echten Engel gesehen habe
*g* und deshalb auch nicht weiss wie echte Flügel
aussehen *rolf*

Aber mal im ernst ... sollten sie vielleicht noch
ein wenig flauschiger aussehen oder federiger oder
sowas ???

Vielen Dank für Eure/Deine Anregungen bis dann dann


----------



## AciDemon (8. Februar 2002)

ave mythos,

versteh mich nicht falsch, die flügel sehen geil aus, aber sie errinnern mich zu wenig an "flügel" (ach ist ja egal, ich und meine artikulation ). ich würd sie jetzt eher fedriger machen nicht flauschig...


----------



## TheVirus (8. Februar 2002)

Würde auch in richtung gedriger gehen.

Ausserdem sehen die Ringe irgendwie komisch platt aus. Fasll es überhaupt ringe sein sollen

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz mein infizierender Virus,

ok ok - die ringe sind der letzte schxxx  aber
ich arbeite mal an etwas neuem - ich hoffe ich 
bekomme die Flügel noch ein wenig federiger hin...

So bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S: Ich glaube ich schütt einfach nen RedBull
über meinen Monitor - der verleiht doch Flügel  oder ? 
*zwinker zwinker* ich glaub der Witz war jetzt soooo
flach wie meine Ringe *g*


----------



## TheVirus (8. Februar 2002)

Hey Mythos.

Wenn du es hinkriegst dann poste doch mal bitte wie du es gemacht hast. Würde mich interessieren. (Red von den Federigen Flügeln)

So Long
TheVirus

P.S.: Den spruch hab ich einfach mal überlesen! ;-)


----------



## AciDemon (8. Februar 2002)




----------



## AciDemon (8. Februar 2002)

*??¿¿*

hää? warum hat es jetzt meinen text nicht angezeigt?

ich wollte eigentlich nur noch sagen, dass mich das resultat mit den flügeln auch brennend interessieren würde...


----------



## Mythos007 (8. Februar 2002)

chellaz zusammen,

Nur eine Frage ...

Flügel verbessert oder nicht ?

Versuch 0.001


----------



## Parax (10. Februar 2002)

Ich finde, jetzt sehen se mehr wie Ohren aus! 
DU solltest Weniger Farbschichten nehmen, und mehr diese ineinandergeschachteten Feder

BTW: Hab mich auch mal versucht, die Form ist von den (sorry Name vergessen ), der die ne Seite vorher veröffentlich hat


----------

